# New Member with New PM 1340 GT



## Pirogue (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello Guys,
I just received my PM1340 GT lathe two days ago. I ordered it with a 3 phase motor as per Matt's recommendation and after watching Mike's (zmotorsports) review on Youtube. I have the Hitachi WJ200-015SF VFD. I would like to configure my setup exactly as Mike did in his review, adding the speed pot and Jog forward / reverse function to the front panel of the lathe; however, I am not sure of any wiring configurations that would have to be made in the control panel. I know that I have to wire the VFD directly to the motor for power, but not sure about the low voltage modifications. I could use some help if one of you guys are willing to share a little information with me. In the review, it appeared that Mike basically kept all original components of the lathe and just added the F/R switch and speed pot. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards,
Rick


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 5, 2019)

The for/rev lever on apron has micro switches already. You can use those for your for/rev on the vfd control. Same with e-stop and power on. 
Their are acouple members that have done what you want and have wrote extensive write ups and diagrams. Do a quick search or wait I’m sure they will chime in soon. Good luck with your lathe


----------



## thomas s (Apr 5, 2019)

Welcome Rick.


----------



## Pirogue (Apr 5, 2019)

thomas s said:


> Welcome Rick.


Thanks Thomas! There is a wealth of information on this site. Look forward to the interaction. Bunch of smart people that have tons of knowledge.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 6, 2019)

Found this in about 60 seconds. 

There are a bunch of threads here regarding wiring a 1340GT.









						Pm1340gt Lathe Basic Vfd Control Conversion Using The Stock Control Board And Switches
					

Many individuals buy the PM1340GT lathe as a 3 phase machine with the intent to convert it over to a VFD system, the usual VFD that is used is the Hitachi WJ200-015SF. Unfortunately the conversion often requires a somewhat complex and costly conversion process to optimize many of the VFD...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Praeger (Apr 8, 2019)

I recently did the basic VFD conversion and it is fairly straight forward.  Take your time, mark wire bundles, and photograph connections in the event you need to roll back any changes.  Download the PDF @wrmiller linked in his post.  PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Pirogue (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks Guy's! I appreciate the help. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## INTJ (Apr 16, 2019)

You might consider Mark Jacobs control board.  I added that to my three phage 1340GT we have many others here.


----------



## Boxster9 (Apr 23, 2019)

Ditto on the Mark Jacobs Control Board, Three Phase VFD, Jog Stick in both directions, Proximity Stop and Tach.  A joy to use with enhanced usage of the Lathe.


----------



## rherrell (May 2, 2019)

Before you do ANYTHING talk to Mark Jacobs, the VFD guru around here. I have one of his set-ups on my 1340 and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Pirogue (May 13, 2019)

Does anyone have any information on how to contact Mark?


----------



## wrmiller (May 13, 2019)

Since he moved back to CA, no. But with luck he may see this thread and reply.


----------



## chiroone (May 13, 2019)

Removed


----------



## mksj (May 14, 2019)

You can send a message with your contact info or question through the pm messaging in this forum. As others have indicated, the basic VFD install instructions works very well for many people. It is a guidance document of how to use contactors to switch/control the VFD inputs. I am always tweaking the VFD parameters so I can provide you with a current version. The high voltage (230VAC) needs to comply with all electrical codes.
Mark


----------



## Pirogue (May 14, 2019)

mksj said:


> You can send a message with your contact info or question through the pm messaging in this forum. As others have indicated, the basic VFD install instructions works very well for many people. It is a guidance document of how to use contactors to switch/control the VFD inputs. I am always tweaking the VFD parameters so I can provide you with a current version. The high voltage (230VAC) needs to comply with all electrical codes.
> Mark


Mark,
My contact info is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx). Yes. I would appreciate if you can help me out. I do have a brother-in-law that work in commercial AC business and works with 3 phase VFD's, so he will be helping me also.


----------

